# Question about doing a service



## Rourk (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey all

Quick question on how to do a service, as I've never actually done one. Going to be talking about residential. 

I know what it entails for the most part, but my biggest problem is what do you do with the wires coming into the service? I've talked to some other people in the field, and they say they go up on the lines and theres a nut that breaks off and kills the power, while a few people said they do it hot.

I'm really not about to be doing something hot like that, or am I going to be tampering with the lines so much. 

Never done it, just curious.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Knowing your location would help a lot as this process varies from place to place.

Here, if we are on an approved list and carry an insane amount of liability insurance we make the taps up live ourselves. This is only for single family dwellings with one meter.


----------



## Rourk (Sep 5, 2015)

New Jersey, sorry =)


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Methinks you'd do best with a poco rep Rourke....

~CS~


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Methinks you'd do best with a poco rep Rourke....
> 
> ~CS~


Agreed!
And maybe do some work on the side with a qualified resi guy to learn some of the tricks or resi work.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Seriously if you have to ask these questions you maybe should not be doing this "little" job. 
Most utilities will do a disconnect and hookup but the scheduling is hard and if you run out of time you are fubared.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Locally, 
West Penn Power - does not permit you to splice into their wires. Fines can be involved for doing it.
Duquense Light - splicing hot is permitted and commonplace.
Call your local Power Company.


----------



## Rourk (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks, but I'm not doing the job. I was generally curious. I've done a ton of commercial work, just was wondering on the residential side of things.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> Agreed!
> And maybe do some work on the side with a qualified resi guy to learn some of the tricks or resi work.


Definitely; 


Rourk; keep in mind only a seasoned Journeymen Electrician should be on the ladder doing that...There are many mistakes you need to know about first before you ever get up there and do it hot, any one of those mistakes can get you killed! 'Death is permanent' .


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Black Dog said:


> Definitely;
> 
> 
> Rourk; keep in mind only a seasoned Journeymen Electrician should be on the ladder doing that...There are many mistakes you need to know about first before you ever get up there and do it hot, any one of those mistakes can get you killed! 'Death is permanent' .


What Harry is saying is don't wrap your legs around the mast if the wind is blowing hard.


----------



## Rourk (Sep 5, 2015)

Black Dog said:


> Definitely;
> 
> 
> Rourk; keep in mind only a seasoned Journeymen Electrician should be on the ladder doing that...There are many mistakes you need to know about first before you ever get up there and do it hot, any one of those mistakes can get you killed! 'Death is permanent' .


I agree 100% nor would I be doing something like that hot, even if it is commonplace.

I've always been in the mind set that if I can kill the power, I will.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

You can always use a Insulation Piercing Connector like Ilso

These are fairly safe to use, the bolt is not hot. Wrap them with 1 1/2" wide 3M +88 tape to help protect from weather.

Here's more information


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

3DDesign said:


> You can always use a Insulation Piercing Connector like Ilso
> 
> These are fairly safe to use, the bolt is not hot. Wrap them with 1 1/2" wide 3M +88 tape to help protect from weather.


Crimps are less than a buck.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Rourk said:


> I was generally curious. *I've done a ton of commercial work, just was wondering on the residential side of things.*


I've always thought it was kind of a shame that many bigger commercial/industrial electricians never venture into resi work, where many smaller shops and resi guys do all kinds of work including commercial.
It's a shame that one can be a great electrician and know the trade, but not know the tricks, methods and material of wiring their own home.


----------



## Rourk (Sep 5, 2015)

Speedy Petey said:


> I've always thought it was kind of a shame that many bigger commercial/industrial electricians never venture into resi work, where many smaller shops and resi guys do all kinds of work including commercial.
> It's a shame that one can be a great electrician and know the trade, but not know the tricks, methods and material of wiring their own home.


Agreed. One of the reasons I asked. Figured wouldn't hurt to ask, and I may have learned a little something.

Edit:

I'm still fairly new in topping out of my apprenticeship, so I don't have decades under my belt. I'll be asking as many questions as a jw as I did an apprentice.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> Crimps are less than a buck.


I was offering a solution for not having to strip hot wires.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

while i strongly suggest the younger guys(and girls) get experience on all levels, most should pick the one they like the best and ASK someone else before doing the other things, instead of just thinking you know it all. a lot of difference between industrial an d low volt, and lots of experience in any one should make you better in your feild!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Here in National Grid land, electricians do everything. We cut and reconnect and we pull and replace meters. Having them come out to do anything is nearly impossible unless you call it in as an emergency, like if the service drop is falling apart and it will short out if you start moving it around. 

There is no "qualified list". As long as you're a licensed electrician, and have a permit and service request number, you can cut and reconnect a service. I have done many myself. 

All that being said, OSHA rules do forbid an employee from doing this type of live work. No company owner should have his employees do the cut and reconnect.

It's interesting how there is such a wide spectrum on this. Some poco's absolutely forbid any cut and reconnect and meter removal and have penalties for doing so, while others allow and even expect the electrician to do everything.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

There was this time I was making a connection for a mast. The poco had a bare line running for street lighting. My triplex ascr slipped out of my hand and slapped that wire. Sure was exciting up on that pole!


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Seriously if you have to ask these questions you maybe should not be doing this "little" job.
> Most utilities will do a disconnect and hookup but the scheduling is hard and if you run out of time you are fubared.


agree. might not be qualified


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Drop all load, and remove the meter before you attempt to cut anything. Then if you do , one wire at a time, make sure to not complete a circuit with your own body. Gloves is good. Did around 3,000 of them before the poco stopped the practice around here. Now we call poco to disconnect and re-connect doing service upgrades. To me, it is not really worth the time waiting so I don't sell that service often any more, but it used to be good for a grand profit about 3-5 times a week.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

MTW said:


> It's interesting how there is such a wide spectrum on this. Some poco's absolutely forbid any cut and reconnect and meter removal and have penalties for doing so, while others allow and even expect the electrician to do everything.


We've one local municipal poco that will cut the drop, then take the meter until the new service is up _{like none of us have ever bugged on for a drill or cellar light}_:whistling2:~CS~:laughing:


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I used to disconnect /connect the overhead drops not anymore. Local utility has too many laws now easier to let them do it.If customer is without power for some reason overnight we get power from the neighbor for refrigerator TV.

I've had inspector and T man tell me just let the people stay in a motel if they have to.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Knowing your location would help a lot as this process varies from place to place.
> 
> Here, if we are on an approved list and carry an insane amount of liability insurance we make the taps up live ourselves. This is only for single family dwellings with one meter.


I can't believe you haven't closed this thread.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

If the Service Mast is being upgraded and the Service Drop is attached to old mast and a Long One....

Gets Tricky .




Pete


----------

